# Hovis Bread



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

it's just better than other brands

as you may be able to tell i'm posting this because i'm bored but it is true Hovis ****in rocks!!!!!!

I propose a TOAST :laugh:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hovis multi grain is the way to go.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

wholemeal FTW!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Hovis multi grain is the way to go.


Multi grain or best of both. Both are <3


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

don't like best of both to crumbly


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Not fussy on the the best of both I find it jams to the roof of my mouth.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep.. multi grain. Ive just come back from some time in france stuffing full of buttery croisant. Hmmmm.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im a big fan of Hovis best of both, Tesco where out of it the other day an di had to get regular tesco bread really ruined my morning


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Im a big fan of Hovis best of both, Tesco where out of it the other day an di had to get regular tesco bread really ruined my morning


I get pissed off whenever my sister uses regular bread when she makes me a sandwich or toast or anything. =(


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Imy said:


> I get pissed off whenever my sister uses regular bread when she makes me a sandwich or toast or anything. =(


then make your own damn sandwich lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

.



> Hint #75932684 that your life may not be going where you'd like it to.
> 
> (see: http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3279)


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> then make your own damn sandwich lol


I would, but with my knee in the state that it is, going up and down the stairs proves to be troublesome.

May as well milk this opportunity to get pampered whilst it still exists!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone else find that Warburtons always falls apart when putting marg/butter on it - or I am just too husky with my man biceps???(which is very doubtful).

We have to have Warburtons when they run out of decent bread / otherwise we have to suffer Marc's fate and buy crap...but then again Warburtons is crap as it always falls apart...kinda a vicious circle my culinary (sp) sandwich life is in.  .

...and don't get me started when it's 7.20am I need another hour in bed and the bread falls into pieces in the toaster and starts burning and my contacts are dry in my eyes and I can't see properly and the cat wants feeding and scratching the crap otta my legs for attention and then the fish want feeding, before they start eating each other - it's ahhhhhhh, and then I realise I have to spend 8 hours looking at protein bars......with no breakfast as the toaster is in the back garden (8 doors away) as it's been drop kicked before it sets the kitchen alight.:shocked:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> with no breakfast as the toaster is in the back garden (8 doors away) as it's been drop kicked before it sets the kitchen alight.:shocked:


I wonder if you have a very large house or just a corridor full of doors.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

did Kunoichi's picture just get really big or is my eyesight improving?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I wonder if you have a very large house or just a corridor full of doors.





Rampage-Gibson said:


> did Kunoichi's picture just get really big or is my eyesight improving?


Questions, questions.. all I see are questions and no goddamn answers!

(I'm trying to remember which film this quote belongs to. hmmm)


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

3 is the Awnser to 1+2 so there now your a liar


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> 3 is the Awnser to 1+2 so there now your a liar


And where did I place that a-liar you speak of?

Wait, what? three? Well I see your three and I raise four.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> did Kunoichi's picture just get really big or is my eyesight improving?


NO her picture did just get bigger.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> And where did I place that a-liar you speak of?
> 
> Wait, what? three? Well I see your three and I raise four.


erm.... 7?


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

goddamn it i posted a reply without a quote so look below cuz that what i ment to say i hate computers argh!!!!!


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> NO her picture did just get bigger.


there goes my hopes for better eyesight


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> there goes my hopes for better eyesight


Well look at it this way (no joke inteneded), your reaction times when avoiding a punch to the head should be much quicker if you can't see it until it's 15cm from your face.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

it was a joke my eyesight is fine lol but i am colour blind if you can work that into my fight game lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> it was a joke my eyesight is fine lol but i am colour blind if you can work that into my fight game lol


I think KJJG was joking too ;-)



Rampage-Gibson said:


> erm.... 7?


I don't know, is it?


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

is what what?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> is what what?


Seven.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

who?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

.

Do you really think you can outsmart my female wit in this game?

Are you sure you want to go ahead?


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

go ahead with what i already outsmarted you 3 posts ago i just wanted to see how far it would go


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> go ahead with what i already outsmarted you 3 posts ago i just wanted to see how far it would go


ooof Far and beyond.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> ooof Far and beyond.


whats that suposed to mean? my apologies i'm not fluent in gibberish

oh wait i get it because i asked how far it would go, ok my bad but i admit i'm not too smart


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Accepting it as it is, is the first step towards improvement. :rofl:


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Accepting it as it is, is the first step towards improvement. :rofl:


why try to improve whats perfect (well that was a big headed statment if i ever made one)

theres smart for general use and theres :nerd: < you? :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> Get a chatroom you two.


^


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> why try to improve whats perfect (well that was a big headed statment if i ever made one)
> 
> theres smart for general use and theres :nerd: < you? :laugh:


Are you calling me a nerd? :nerd:

Since you posed a question, the answer is no :nerd: < isn't me.

Clueless:  < Guess who!

This is fun :laugh:

Or maybe I just need to sleep some issues off and stop taking this to the forum.

Back tomorrow with some updates on these issues' management (issues which, coincidently, wouldn't exist if the UFC had never hit Europe hmmm I guess every coin has a reverse eh! :rofl

btw, there's an overuse of emoticons here - and Imy don't worry, I have enough spiel to argument with you as well, don't go feeling neglected. Back to the bread.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Clueless, me? ....actually yeh i am, i have completely lost track of this conversation, oh well catch you at the next argument


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

FTW, although if i bought unsliced hovis, (which i dont) i would slice mine thicker, Hovis, thick or medium? Discuss....


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

thick is the way to go!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I go away for one day and miss random thread of the year!

BTW you're all wrong, hovis and other brand names are all rubbish, Waitrose wholegrain organic or anything from the bakery down the road... end of.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

how verry dare you hovis is the undisputed champ of bread


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> I go away for one day and miss random thread of the year!
> 
> BTW you're all wrong, hovis and other brand names are all rubbish, Waitrose wholegrain organic or anything from the bakery down the road... end of.


Yes very popular Tis the Hovis thread, Matt if your going to sully the good name of Hovis im afraid im going to have to ask you to exit this thread and create an organic bakery bread thread where you can talk to yourself


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL - to answer..or respond to Marc's statement, medium all the way, thick is well too thick and stoggey (sp).:yes:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone tried any homemade bread?


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

yes lots of people have tried it


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL

I make a mean homemade loaf.. well, my breadmaker does when I can be arsed that is..

And I don't care what you all say packaged bread is proper wrong, organic from the bakers or waitrose is the way forward!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to say though the Brace's wholemeal bread is wicked. The shop had no Hovis left so got the Brace's and I am temepted to change from Hovis.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> yes lots of people have tried it


I haven't. It just seems like such a hassle to purchase a breadmaker and then MAKE your own bread when you can just pop down to the shop and pick one up for 80p.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> I haven't. It just seems like such a hassle to purchase a breadmaker and then MAKE your own bread when you can just pop down to the shop and pick one up for 80p.


I remember the good old days when it was 40p, damn recession


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Anyone tried any homemade bread?


My flatmate used to do it all the time. And by all the time, I mean all. the. time. Two at once, and never less than twice a week. It smelled divine, and although it didn't taste as good (mostly because she was always adding some different crap from last time, it was rarely just plain bread) it was very yummy to eat because it was so fresh, it was quite good to bite that thing off.

I have found the next best thing: part-baked bread. 10 minutes in the oven et voilÃ¡. yummmmm!

Last year my mum also bought a bread machine. She's always doing it now. meh I'm startnig to miss the good ol' purchased portuguese bread.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

My son loves to make bread. The last time he put veg dye in and it came out green. Obviously it was lovely. When I lived in France I used get a baguette fresh in the morning. Still very warm. It was so good I usually scoffed it before I got any where and then had to go back and get another.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont like bread.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, give carbs the big e - you'll soon loose bodyfat...although for fighting you want a 60 30 10 split in your diet to keep fuelled.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i don't pay all that much attention to what i eat i just eat small and exercise and thats took a huge lot of fat off in about 2-3 months but i do train like a maniac though

anyway since were back to the bread post what do you guys have on toast i just have flora usually but every now n then i'll have some chunky peanut butter it's gooood


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Flora?? Oh dear, Im going to spark controversy now but Marg is just wrong, there is no excuse for it, bread deserves butter not marg...

BTW, I'd like to make it clear that despite my love of a decent loaf I have now pretty much knocked it on the head as I'm cutting a lot of carbs and fats out of my diet, no bread and butter for me then


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep gotta have butter. Although I'm doing the same cutting out the carbs. I have pitta bread instead.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I was on the unleavened bread thig for a while but ddin't really notice any difference.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

nothing wrong with flora its good tasting


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

mmmm just had cheese on wholemeal Kingsmill with Tommy K....and a non alcoholic beer (let the blasting being).


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Marg is just wrong, there is no excuse for it, bread deserves butter not marg...


Can I pick you up with a point on that if you don't mind. Marg hasn't been in this country for ages due to it's high saturated fat content to my knowledge.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw here yesterday waiting for the bus, she looked O.K for an ole girl.

What the hell is that sitting in my fridge then (oh, it's the cat, no it's not) it's called Flora not Chino...seriously, what is Flora then???.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

To be brutally honest I have no idea but I was watching something and someone said it was marg but they got corrected.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up!.:laugh:

My cheese butty is going back down, now I know what it is. Mutation butter.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

No problem


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Had to buy kingsmill today, no hovis....its a bad day


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I tell ya. You wouldn't use marg if you saw it before the yellow colour is added. Its black. Hmm must have some of that on me burnt toast with marmite. It just ain't onatur-el.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I tell ya. You wouldn't use marg if you saw it before the yellow colour is added. Its black. Hmm must have some of that on me burnt toast with marmite. It just ain't onatur-el.


is that true?

(and on the subject of burnt food did you know it releases carcinigens into the body and can cause cancer? not sure about toast inparticular but thought i'd give it a mention)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh burnt toast is a definete no no


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

it can't be black (surely), as made from the mighty white stuff (that's milk before I get extra protein comments):laugh:.

I like well done toast and steak - so looks like I'm goood.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't have crunchy toast! Lightly toasted (just past the number 2 on my toaster dial) is the way to go. =D


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hovis would be very proud of this thread.

I always loved dripping on door step toast done on the fire at me grandads. I used to sit and eat it while me grandad set fire to himsen with his pipe. Very intriguing for for a nipper. Then he would smile and pop his false teeth out. I didnt find this funny at all, but i would laugh because it seemed to make him happy. while the hot rocks were burning through his clothing.

Oh happy memories.:yes:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, great mental image that. And yeah, over crunchy and / or burnt toast is wrong.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

can't belive this thread is still getting posts its about bread ffs lol, my finest moment posting this!


----------

